# Random wondering.



## xTrooperx (10 April 2015)

Has anyone tracked their days hunting to see the lenght? Just curious on what the 'average' days hunting would cover. Must be a good 20miles.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 April 2015)

Yes a friend was very into it ,20 km was a short day 30 was normal and some where nearly 50 .
So when the horses are going twice a week they needed to be very very fit .


----------



## Countryman (10 April 2015)

I think it would be interesting to compare distances covered by different packs too, or on different parts of a hunt country.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (10 April 2015)

I think we normally hunt 25 miles on a regular day (bloodhound back).


----------



## kgates (11 April 2015)

I'm located in Central Va, USA.

I use an app on my phone most hunting days.  It gives me the miles covered, time spent standing still, min/mile pace and fastest speed.

A short day for us would be 10-12 miles.  Normal days are around 14-15 miles and a long day would be 16 plus miles.  We average around a 14 min/ mile.

We hunt from 3 hours (short day) to upwards of 7 hours with most days being 4-5 hours.

Our hunt went out 85 times this year.  I wasn't able to hunt but once in Sept, then managed hit or miss in Oct and Nov.  Got on a roll and hunted almost twice a week Dec-mid Feb then was shut down for weather (snow, ice and bitter cold) for 3 weeks, but was able to end the season hunting 2 times a week.

I have used the app to measure how long my hacks are on non hunting days to get an idea of the mileage my horse puts in....30 miles of hunting and around another 15-20 light hacking miles on the off days.  Lots of time walking on the light hacking days.


----------



## xTrooperx (13 April 2015)

Is interesting that so far on the short & long days the mileage seems to be quite similar, even from hunts abroad.


----------



## Happy Hunter (13 April 2015)

Michael Scott Huntsman for OBH did a two pack hunt in March 2015 and tracked it - I'll try to find out the numbers he got.
Dawn till Dusk and in a good part of OBH country too, it was very impressive numbers!


----------



## kgates (15 April 2015)

https://www.gaiagps.com/public/uerL0qsdSCMBRY0v5wQk69Hs/

This is a "track" of our joint meet at the end of our season.  The meet was in their country, but we were hunting with our hounds.  The first red fox led us on two nice loops.  We then packed over to a different section of hunt country and had a second fox take us for a nice loop.

For some reason the speeds that you can get an immediate feed for on your phone, don't translate to the "published" speeds.  The top speed for me that day was 32mph.  Understand that was probably 1-2 strides that were at that speed, but certainly faster than the 12 miles per hour top speed that the published track states.  The other data recorded is correct, so I'm not sure why the speeds don't work.


----------



## frostyfingers (16 April 2015)

I use an app called Map My Ride on my phone - turn it on at the meet and try to remember to turn it off at the end, it's brilliant and really useful for working out where you've been.  It was particularly helpful when I moved to a new hunt and had no idea where I'd been half the time.  It uses GPS and needs a phone signal to start and is very simple to use.


----------



## JenHunt (5 June 2015)

my OH used to run with the hunt (before he realised it would be easier on horseback and learnt to ride) and on a moorland day would easily cover 20 miles just following the field. A forestry day would be shorter. He hasn't run with the hunt since we moved to a more lowland pack, but I'd expect it to be somewhere between the 2.


----------

